# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Downlights in 1950's house

## pablo808

Is it possible to install downlights in a 1950's house.   
Do I basically need to install a false ceiling and run the lighting cables up there? 
Thanks.

----------


## phild01

You should have a manhole somewhere.  Wiring can be run from existing if it is in good order.  Your house wiring might need upgrading.

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Pablo888 
If you house has lathe and plaster ceiling then it is probably too hard to install downlights.   Ceiling may crack or even partly come down if you attempt to drill holes for down lights. 
If it is cement sheet or some other sheet material in good condition then its simply a matter of drilling appropriate holes and having lighting installed.    
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## phild01

> Good Morning Pablo888 
> If you house has lathe and plaster ceiling then it is probably too hard to install downlights.   Ceiling may crack or even partly come down if you attempt to drill holes for down lights. 
> If it is cement sheet or some other sheet material in good condition then its simply a matter of drilling appropriate holes and having lighting installed.    
> Fair Winds 
> Graeme

  Guess that was more the point of the question.

----------


## GoLights

Anything is possible. Wiring will need to be up to date (not old withered black cable). 
The plaster may be an issue, however done correctly you can install them in the lathe plaster also. (We've seen it done numerous times) 
The most important though, is the wiring. This has to be up to date, and earthed. Plaster can always be patched (I'm assuming you would need to patch the existing hole where the light used to be) so its not an issue. 
Hope this helps

----------

